# Witch House



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Ive finally gotten time to start a few projects associated with our Witch House for this year. We have an enclosed (finished) front porch that, thus far, has only been used for an annual window display. This year, the plan was to use the space to hand out the candy, and the theme would be a witch's house. I still have to finish several of the potion/ingredients jars and a few other odds and ends to add to the space, but here's a look at a few of the props so far.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Inspired by Pumpkinrot, reinspired by Terrormaster, my Witch Lantern Jars.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I love it! Great details...

:biggrinkin:


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice! I really like the lanterns - how'd you get the color / finish like that?


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

hedg12 said:


> Nice! I really like the lanterns - how'd you get the color / finish like that?


Terrormaster posted a short how-to (on pg 2) here: Witch Jars


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great. Nice attention to detail.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Nice. Lots of color in the jars.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks fantastic. I love the shelves with the pentagrams.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That looks great, that will be a nice looking display for Halloween.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Really cool display!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That poor skellie has definitely gone to pot

I really like the variety of accessories on the shelves. Plenty of visual interest.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

The ToTs are going to love it. A very nice display.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love it! 

i couldn't tell what the placard said...my eyes aren't very good at seeing small words.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i love it!
> 
> i couldn't tell what the placard said...my eyes aren't very good at seeing small words.


The placard contains the short version of the Wiccan Rede. I made that for my wife, but it is being reserved for the Witch House thru Halloween.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

sweet


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool display, lots of details everywhere!


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice. I like all the little details.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

SKAustin said:


> Terrormaster posted a short how-to (on pg 2) here: Witch Jars


Don't know how I missed that one! Thanks!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks I just made two witch jars tonight. Wow they are easy and so cool. I already had all the materials just laying around.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks very good so far and love all the detailing...nicely done!


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

awesome display!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

fabulous job!!


----------

